

Iteratees in Big Data at Klout - negator
http://engineering.klout.com/2013/01/iteratees-in-big-data-at-klout/

======
dyross
I work with the author of this post. When he originally proposed using
Iteratees for this project, I was skeptical. The concept has a high learning
curve, but I encourage delving deeply into his code examples as they are very
instructional. I think he really came up with an elegant solution to a
challenging problem.

~~~
keny2b
I am so impressed! well written and well conceived! yes - elegant

------
keny2b
Elegant! Naveen makes sound simple.

------
sgattu
brilliant idea!

